
Emoji in SQL – Using Emoji as SQL Identifiers - crisbal_
http://baldi.me/blog/emoji-in-sql
======
crisbal_
Hello, author here. Sorry if I am posting from a new account but I forgot the
password to my old one (crisbal) and I didn't set a recovery email.

Let me know if you have any question.

~~~
jacopofar2
Have you tried it in production? It would be nice to have a feedback from a
DBA

~~~
crisbal_
There is not a single reason to try this in production, or even for a side
project.

------
tzury
tldr; Emojis are Unicode entities, and as such, can be used within a SQL
statement. Do not try this at work.

